# Basilica of St. George, Prague



## Hikaribushi (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi folks,

I took this photo inside the Basilica of St. George in Prague a few weeks ago.  Tripods were not allowed and light was low, so I placed my camera on the front row/pew to set up the shots (using the auto-timer).  Insight and constructive feedback are appreciated.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 2, 2012)

Pity about the tripods. I think would look pretty awesome had it been really sharp. It also seems to be leaning to the right a bit.

Any chance you could try to sharpen it up a bit?


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice result, given the limitations you had.  I'd like the color balanced just a bit, but the unsharpness doesn't bother me so much.   It has an air of mystery and foreboding about it.


----------

